# 4x4x4 - June 26 - July 2, 2006



## dougreed (Jun 27, 2006)

1. F2 f2 r u2 U2 b l R' u' R u' B' l' F' l2 B' u2 L' d L r' d u2 f2 r d2 r l2 B2 l' r' b2 u' b F R2 l B l2 L2

2. u' L2 d2 F B U d B' U2 F' u L' U R2 F b2 U R2 r U F u' b2 F2 r' b F' D' l u' L U' D' L' d' B' l' F' l L

3. B l U' F2 U F D B2 F U2 b F D2 l u b f' D2 L D' R f2 d2 f2 F D' B2 R2 f' B2 l2 D' f B' U' l D U2 B2 u2

4. d f l2 D' l2 U2 F' f' l b B r' F' B D' R' l U' L' u2 F' r2 D' u' L2 F r' F' r R B U r2 b R f' l2 D r D

5. l b r u B r2 u' f' F2 d U' B2 U' r2 l2 D' b2 B2 d' L r2 B' l' r' D u b L' l' D' U2 r2 F L2 R' b D' F d' b


----------



## mmwfung (Jul 1, 2006)

Average: 1:08.26
Times: 1:06.63 O, (1:15.16) O, 1:07.59 P, 1:10.55, (1:01.73)

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. O=OLL parity, P=PLL parity. I used a 'new' Studio 4x4x4 which is not optimal yet.

Michael Fung


----------

